# Year 3 dedicated buck



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

As much as I disagree with the increase in service hours for the dedicated program I have to say that my first 3yr stint in the program was enjoyable. My dad and I started hiking before light and started shedding jackets at the top of the ridge. While packs, guns and jackets were in disarray at the top of the ridge two deer blew through the clearing below us. We decided to split up and I would follow the ridge while he went down through the clearing. As I climbed the ridge the elk started to bugle and I went toward the loudest of the three bugles to see what he was (easily distracted by raging bulls). He was a nice heavy 6x6 with a group of cows. About this time I notice this buck across the clearing hanging out with the elk. I pulled the muzzleloader up and the heart started racing. The shot wasnt great but there was a cow comming at him that I was worried would bump him. I shot and hit him high through the spine. He went into the aspen and laid down. I attempted to reload but man was I shaking. After I reloaded I placed the second shot behind the front shoulder and he was done.  I have been dedicated for the last three years and had have had chances at decent deer but until now everything hasnt clicked. Thanks dad for a great hunt. [attachment=0:2n897t7i]muzzy 2010b.jpg[/attachment:2n897t7i][attachment=1:2n897t7i]muzzy 2010.jpg[/attachment:2n897t7i]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Great buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome buck congrats!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats A real nice buck, congrats!!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm leaning towards getting him mounted. He represents 3yrs worth of hunting for me and 3yrs of great memories. Whats everyones opinion is he worth the money to have him mounted? Its only money right?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice buck. How wide was he? I'm guessing 25ish.


----------



## Duckholla (Sep 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> Thanks guys! I'm leaning towards getting him mounted. He represents 3yrs worth of hunting for me and 3yrs of great memories. Whats everyones opinion is he worth the money to have him mounted? Its only money right?


Man, that's up to you! You obviously shot him because he got your heart racing, and it seems like you're happy with him. So, who cares what everybody else thinks! If you're happy with him, mount him!

Nice job!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a no brainier,,,mount him..

You'll look at him in 20 years and smile


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> Its a no brainier,,,mount him..
> 
> You'll look at him in 20 years and smile


+1 It really is about the memories.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a nice buck I agree its about memories I would Mount him. 8)


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I have 3 full mounts and 4 euro mounts and don't regret any of them. It's a beautiful buck and if it's not going to affect you financally in a negative way I say go for it!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Nice buck. How wide was he? I'm guessing 25ish.


I just got the numbers on him hes 27" wide and tapes out at 165"


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> I have 3 full mounts and 4 euro mounts and don't regret any of them. It's a beautiful buck and if it's not going to affect you financally in a negative way I say go for it!


Oh he'll impact the pocket book for sure when the wife pulls the you spend I spend card. But she did support me and handled the kids while I was out "putting food on the table" (at least thats what I tell her).


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

If your anything like myself that venison prices out at about $150.00 a pound with time in the field, equiptment, gas, food, missed work, ect. ect. Of course the wife doesn't need to know that. I also tell mine the sanity I regain in the field is priceless!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd mount him


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

neverdrawn said:


> If your anything like myself that venison prices out at about $150.00 a pound with time in the field, equiptment, gas, food, missed work, ect. ect. Of course the wife doesn't need to know that. I also tell mine the sanity I regain in the field is priceless!


I see what your talking about. I decided to have him mounted $500, had to buy a freezer to put the meat in $450, butchering fee $75. BBQed some venison burgers last week, they were tasty.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck. congrats


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

He would be mounted in my house.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Josh said:


> Thanks guys! I'm leaning towards getting him mounted. He represents 3yrs worth of hunting for me and 3yrs of great memories. Whats everyones opinion is he worth the money to have him mounted? Its only money right?


YEP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! VERY NICE BUCK and i would mount him in a heart beat . I don't have much money myself , but if i ever got one that big i sure would do everything i could you get it mounted .


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

[/quote]

I was out "putting food on the table" (at least thats what I tell her).[/quote]

Did she fall for that , what kinda look did she give you ?? LOL . The amount of money i have spent on big game hunting , i could buy a cattle ranch with cattle !! LOL MY wife alway laughs when i tell her that one . But , since we moved to Utah 5 years ago my son and i have killed 3 bucks and one elk with our muzzys so she a ''LITTLE'' happier about the whole hunting thing . She still thinks we are nuts though !! Like waking up at 3 am ,then braking ice so you can put you decoys someplace to hunt ducks , and in 6 deg or less temps . And we don't even really like eating ducks . She may have a point !!


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

I was out "putting food on the table" (at least thats what I tell her).[/quote]

Did she fall for that , what kinda look did she give you ?? LOL . The amount of money i have spent on big game hunting , i could buy a cattle ranch with cattle !! LOL MY wife alway laughs when i tell her that one . But , since we moved to Utah 5 years ago my son and i have killed 3 bucks and one elk with our muzzys so she a ''LITTLE'' happier about the whole hunting thing . She still thinks we are nuts though !! Like waking up at 3 am ,then braking ice so you can put you decoys someplace to hunt ducks , and in 6 deg or less temps . And we don't even really like eating ducks . She may have a point !! [/quote]

My wife doesnt really go for that line either. Especially since my dad raises a couple head of beef every year and gives us all the beef we can eat. But I cant just come out and say I'm out there having the time of my life. The latest debate is where to hang it in the house. I would think every wife would want a good buck in the front room. Thus far I havent won that debate. Maybe when the mount shows up it will be like when you bring home a dog and she eventually warms up to it. I thought out stratagizing a smart deer was tough, thats childs play compared to pulling one over on the wife.


----------

